# gcc 4.1.1 e update a 2006.1

## geps2

Aiuto, credo di aver fatto un casino bello grosso.

Volevo passare dal profilo 2006.0 al 2006.1, e ho rifatto il link.

ho dato 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 e tutto è andato bene. Poi ho visto il thread precedente, su gcc 4.1.1, e ho provato a fare anche questo aggiornamento.

Devo aver fatto un casino, credo di non aver fatto il fix delle libtol al momerento giusto. Ora succede che non riesco a compilare più nulla, il sistema sembra funzionare, ma non mi da molto affidamente. Ho provato a chiedere aiuto nel thread precedente, ma nessuno dei metodi che mi è stato suggerito ha funzionato. Non so dove mettere le mani, sono disperato  :Crying or Very sad: , non so nemmeno quali altri elementi fornirvi... da dove devo cominciare?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo e in posticipo  :Embarassed: 

GePs

----------

## randomaze

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Non so dove mettere le mani, sono disperato , non so nemmeno quali altri elementi fornirvi... da dove devo cominciare?

 

```
gcc-config -l
```

oltre agli errori vari, ovviamente.

----------

## geps2

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Non so dove mettere le mani, sono disperato , non so nemmeno quali altri elementi fornirvi... da dove devo cominciare? 
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> ```
> ...

 

```

# gcc-config -l

 [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

gli errori di compilazione sono tutti di questo tipo:

```

# emerge -e glibc binutils gcc && emerge -e system

[ ..... fino a qui tutto ok .... ]

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.5/work/gettext-0.14.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gettext-0.14.5.ebuild, line 69:   Called econf '--without-java' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## randomaze

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

 

A occhio sembra che il nuovo gcc non gli piace... prova a ritornare al 3.4.6 che vedo hai ancora installato (operazione che fai sempre con gcc-config). Controlla che tutto funzioni e dopo aver controllato che tutto vada bene ricomincia da capo...

----------

## geps2

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
> 
> A occhio sembra che il nuovo gcc non gli piace... prova a ritornare al 3.4.6 che vedo hai ancora installato (operazione che fai sempre con gcc-config). Controlla che tutto funzioni e dopo aver controllato che tutto vada bene ricomincia da capo...

 

ho dato i comandi 

```
# gcc-config i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

# source /etc/profile
```

e poi ho

```
# gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i386-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i386-pc-linux-gnu --build=i386-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

```

Il risultato del comando dell'emerge che ho riportato nel primo post è sempre lo stesso: non riesco più a compilare!

Due domande:

1) dopo che ho cambiato compilatore, devo settare CFLAGS alla stessa identica stringa che mi restituisce gcc-config?

2) E' necessario ripristinare il link make.profile al profilo 2006.0?

----------

## noice

e se provi a fare

```
gcc-config 1

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge -e glibc binutils gcc && emerge -e system
```

ti da lo stesso errore?

----------

## .:chrome:.

fermo restando tutto quello che ti hanno già scritto, hai già provato a ricompilare libtool?

----------

## gamberetto

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # gcc-config -l
> ...

 

Forse mi sono perso qualcosa, ma non ho capito perché usi i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 anziché i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Forse mi sono perso qualcosa, ma non ho capito perché usi i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 anziché i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1  

 

Ha i CHOST impostato su i386. Non dovrebbe comuqnue essere causa di malfunzionamento, almeno fino a che non cerca di trasportare i suoi binari in giro per il mondo....

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

 

geps2, non ricordo l'esatta sintassi di gcc-config ma direi che non ha funzionato.

----------

## Luca89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*   Forse mi sono perso qualcosa, ma non ho capito perchï¿½ usi i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 anzichï¿½ i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1   
> 
> Ha i CHOST impostato su i386. Non dovrebbe comuqnue essere causa di malfunzionamento, almeno fino a che non cerca di trasportare i suoi binari in giro per il mondo....

 

Qualche problema lo da, per esempio non possono essere abilitate le nptl.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Qualche problema lo da, per esempio non possono essere abilitate le nptl.

 

Deduco quindi che potrebbe aver problemi con le ultime glibc che ho aggiornato qualche giorno fa, che, se non ricordo male, volevano l'ntplonly....

----------

## geps2

 *noice wrote:*   

> e se provi a fare
> 
> ```
> gcc-config 1
> 
> ...

 

purtroppo sì...  :Sad: 

----------

## geps2

[quote="gamberetto"] *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse mi sono perso qualcosa, ma non ho capito perché usi i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 anziché i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1  

 

Devo aver combianto qualche casino in fase di prima installazione. Ora il mio obiettivo è riportare tutto a come era prima (386 o 686 non importa, prima compilava) e poi provare a fare tutti gli upgrade necessari... interessa il make.conf?

----------

## gamberetto

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> interessa il make.conf?

 

penso che anche un emerge --info vada benissimo, oppure tutti e due  :Wink: 

----------

## geps2

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> penso che anche un emerge --info vada benissimo, oppure tutti e due 

 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri fortran gdbm gpm ipv6 isdnlog libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection samba session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode xorg zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=prescott -02 -pipe -formit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6"

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#USE="samba cups nptl nptlonly"

USE="samba cups"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

----------

## randomaze

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6"

 

 :Question: 

----------

## geps2

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6" 
> 
> 

 

che ci devo mettere?

----------

## gamberetto

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

metti il "#" nella prima riga e toglilo dalla seconda nel make.conf

Poi se hai un pentium4 prescott, puoi mettere "-march=prescott" anziché "-mtune=i686" nelle cflags, ma queste sono cose secondarie, dipende dalle esigenze di portabilità che hai.

Stranamente l'emerge --info ti dice che stai usando ancora il gcc-3.4.6...

Edit: cancella direttamente la riga CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6" che non ha significato alcuno   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Edit: cancella direttamente la riga CFLAGS="i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6" che non ha significato alcuno  

 

esatto. Poche righe sopra é definita correttamente con "-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe", valore probabilmente ottimizzabie ma tranquillo e sicuro.

----------

## geps2

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

fatto, ma uguale, stesso errore eseguendo il comando 

```
emerge -e glibc binutils gcc && emerge -e system
```

  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # gcc-config -l
> ...

 

non capisco come mai hai i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 e non i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1...boh.

Hai provato a vedere cosa c'è dentro al famigerato /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.5/work/gettext-0.14.5/config.log ?

----------

## geps2

[quote="gamberetto"] *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non capisco come mai hai i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 e non i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1...boh.
> 
> Hai provato a vedere cosa c'è dentro al famigerato /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.5/work/gettext-0.14.5/config.log ?

 

L'ultima prova l'ho fatta con 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 e ho provato anche 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1"
```

 in /etc/make.conf, ma il risultato non cambia!

Se vuoi te lo incollo il file di log, ma è mostruosamente lungo. Ad un certo punto c'è:

```
config.status:674: creating Makefile

configure:3186: configuring in autoconf-lib-link

configure:3303: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--without-java' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-march=prescott -02 -pipe -formit-frame-pointer' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe' 'EMACS=no' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure:3308: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link
```

e poi alla fine

```
configure: exit 1
```

----------

## gamberetto

forse... essendo tu passato di nuovo a gcc-3.4.6, "non puoi" usare -mtune in CFLAGS, ma al posto di -mtune devi usare -mcpu (nel file make.conf)

comunque scegli: o metti -march=tuo_processore, o metti -mcpu=i686.

PS: prendi tutto con le pinze: non sono un developer!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geps2

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> forse... essendo tu passato di nuovo a gcc-3.4.6, "non puoi" usare -mtune in CFLAGS, ma al posto di -mtune devi usare -mcpu (nel file make.conf)
> 
> comunque scegli: o metti -march=tuo_processore, o metti -mcpu=i686.
> 
> PS: prendi tutto con le pinze: non sono un developer!  

 

La configurazione l'ho presa qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_4_.28Intel.29. L'ultima prova l'ho fatta con 

```
-march=prescott
```

 in CFLAGS... -mtune=i686 è in CXXFLAGS. Comunque anche impostando CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" non funziona...

----------

## geps2

A questo punto credo proprio che il problema sia qui: ogni volta che compilo, qualsiasi cosa metta in make.conf ho la seguente riga quando do emerge -e system

```
checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6': machine `i386-pc-linux-gnu' not recognized
```

purtroppo sto andando un po' a tentativi, e non sono riuscito a tornare alla config originaria (2006.0 con gcc 3.4.6)

Che cavolo vuol dire "machine not recognized", e come diavolo facico a fargliela "recognizare"???

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> purtroppo sto andando un po' a tentativi, e non sono riuscito a tornare alla config originaria (2006.0 con gcc 3.4.6)

 

Ricominciamo.

Che CHOST avevi quando hai compilato il gcc-3.4.6?

E quale profilo?

----------

## geps2

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   purtroppo sto andando un po' a tentativi, e non sono riuscito a tornare alla config originaria (2006.0 con gcc 3.4.6) 
> 
> Ricominciamo.
> 
> Che CHOST avevi quando hai compilato il gcc-3.4.6?

 

Non ricordo, ma molto probabilmente qualcosa con i386.   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> E quale profilo?

 

Sicuramente il 2006.0

----------

## geps2

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Confused:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gamberetto

Io se fossi in te, proverei a mettere in /etc/make.conf 

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 con la consapevolezza che nell'handbook c'è scritto  *handbook wrote:*   

> La variabile CHOST imposta il tipo di compilazione da effettuare. Dovrebbe già essere impostata al valore corretto. Non modificarla perchè potrebbe causare seri malfunzionamenti. Se la variabile CHOST non sembra essere quella corretta è probabile che sia stato scelto lo stage sbagliato. 

 

Quindi secondo me hai preso lo stage "i386". Ma non so come si faccia a passare al profilo "i686"...

Naturalmente non mi assumo nessuna responsabiltà su eventuali disastri che i miei consigli potranno provocare nel tuo pc...   :Wink: 

Good luck!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io posso capire che sia divertente, che in fondo è una sfida. Ma se posso dire la mia, fai prima a tenere la home i files di config sotto /etc ed i distfiles e cancellare tutto il resto e rincominciare da 0.

Hai capito bene: reinstalla. L'errore che hai fatto tu è un po' come se il dottor frankensein avesse messo cocacola anzichè sangue nella sua creatura... E' correggibile , ma perchè non levarsi il problema alla radice e far tutto ex novo? Tanto i files di config li tieni, e cmq per come stanno le cose devi ricompilare tutto... 

Percui   :Wink:  ...

E sta volta stai attendo!

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io posso capire che sia divertente, che in fondo è una sfida. Ma se posso dire la mia, fai prima a tenere la home i files di config sotto /etc ed i distfiles e cancellare tutto il resto e rincominciare da 0.
> 
> Hai capito bene: reinstalla. L'errore che hai fatto tu è un po' come se il dottor frankensein avesse messo cocacola anzichè sangue nella sua creatura... E' correggibile , ma perchè non levarsi il problema alla radice e far tutto ex novo? Tanto i files di config li tieni, e cmq per come stanno le cose devi ricompilare tutto... 

 

Farò così... anche se non credo che riuscirò a tenere /etc e /home, che stanno su volumi raid...

 *Quote:*   

> Percui   ...
> 
> E sta volta stai attendo!

 

va beh, tutto è nato dal fatto che volevo passare dal 2006.0 al 2006.1, e poi dal compilatore 3.4.6 al 4.1.1. Avrò fatto un paio di cavolate, ma non mi sembrano due cose impossibili da fare, ed eventualmente rollbackare... a questo punto mi chiedo se sia fattibile.

Anche perché questa è la prima volta che non sono riuscito a fare una cosa con una gentoo seguendo gli howto in rete: quindi ad un certo punto mi è venuto da pensare che o sono incappato in qualcosa di difficile e non alla mia portata (possibilissimo) oppure non si può fare (più difficile, credo, eh?   :Razz:  )

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## gamberetto

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> va beh, tutto è nato dal fatto che volevo passare dal 2006.0 al 2006.1, e poi dal compilatore 3.4.6 al 4.1.1. Avrò fatto un paio di cavolate, ma non mi sembrano due cose impossibili da fare, ed eventualmente rollbackare... a questo punto mi chiedo se sia fattibile.
> 
> Anche perché questa è la prima volta che non sono riuscito a fare una cosa con una gentoo seguendo gli howto in rete: quindi ad un certo punto mi è venuto da pensare che o sono incappato in qualcosa di difficile e non alla mia portata (possibilissimo) oppure non si può fare (più difficile, credo, eh?   )
> 
> Grazie a tutti!

 

Io ho installato gentoo quando era ancora al profilo 2005.*, ma non ho mai fatto nulla per passare al 2006.1, sono ancora molto ignorante, ma credo che non ci siano grossi comandi da dare: basta fare il sync e aggiornare per mantenere il sistema a posto.

A parte questo, se devi riformattare tutto... prima puoi provare a scaricarti lo stage3 e a scompattarlo 

```
# cd /

# wget http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/x86/2006.1/stages/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2

# tar xvjpf stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2
```

ma prima ti conviene salvarti la /etc da qualche parte (dentro la tua home credo vada bene), in modo da conservare le impostazioni. E magari salvati anche /var/lib/portage/world (mi pare) dove ci sono tutti i pacchetti che ti sei installato.

Poi dai un bel 

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -avuDN world
```

Naturalmente la strada più semplice (e sicura) è rifare tutto da capo come ha detto .:deadhead:.   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> va beh, tutto è nato dal fatto che volevo passare dal 2006.0 al 2006.1, e poi dal compilatore 3.4.6 al 4.1.1. Avrò fatto un paio di cavolate, ma non mi sembrano due cose impossibili da fare, ed eventualmente rollbackare... a questo punto mi chiedo se sia fattibile.

 

Il problema non è stato il cambio di profilo e neanche il cambio di compilatore. Il problema è nel CHOST, se sei partito con i386 allora ti devi portare appresso i386, perché provare a cambiarlo é una gara al massacro (ci ha provato peach, dovrebbe esserci un suo thread da qualche parte nel forum, dove spiega i problemmi che ha incontrato).

Dato che potresti avere dei problemi dovuti al RAID, se hai spazio a sufficienza:

Ti prepari l'installazione (chroot e simili) sullo stesso volume, in una sottodirectory apposita (ad esempio /newgentoo) e nel mentre continui a usare il tuo PC.

Quando hai finito le varie compilazioni del caso, prendi un LiveCD che ti permetta di montare il raid, monti il raid (ad esempio in /mnt/gentoo) e poi fai qualcosa tipo:

```

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir oldgentoo

### Sicurezza estrema:

# cd newgentoo && mv  -i home home.orig && mv  -i etc etc.orig

# mv  -i ../etc ../home .

# cd ..

### muovi tutte le directory tranne newgentoo

# mv -i bin oldgentoo

...

# mv -i usr oldgentoo

### adesso prendi la nuova installazione e la metti nella dir corrente:

# mv -i newgentoo/* .

```

A questo punto le installazioni dovrebbero essere invertite ma /etc e /home dovrebbero essere state preservate. Prima di cancellare oldgentoo assicurati che sia tutto a posto.

----------

## geps2

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   va beh, tutto è nato dal fatto che volevo passare dal 2006.0 al 2006.1, e poi dal compilatore 3.4.6 al 4.1.1. Avrò fatto un paio di cavolate, ma non mi sembrano due cose impossibili da fare, ed eventualmente rollbackare... a questo punto mi chiedo se sia fattibile. 
> 
> Il problema non è stato il cambio di profilo e neanche il cambio di compilatore. Il problema è nel CHOST, se sei partito con i386 allora ti devi portare appresso i386, perché provare a cambiarlo é una gara al massacro (ci ha provato peach, dovrebbe esserci un suo thread da qualche parte nel forum, dove spiega i problemmi che ha incontrato).

 

buono a sapersi, la prossima volta mi faccio i c...i miei  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dato che potresti avere dei problemi dovuti al RAID, se hai spazio a sufficienza:
> 
> Ti prepari l'installazione (chroot e simili) sullo stesso volume, in una sottodirectory apposita (ad esempio /newgentoo) e nel mentre continui a usare il tuo PC.
> ...

 

da considerare... grazie  :Smile: 

----------

